# Cordial



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Cordial

Level Ground, Shop G8, 130 Carillon Ave

Newtown NSW 2042

Phone (02) 9557 6066

Trading: Tuesday - Sunday until 3pm

I considered it was well overdue that I reviewed my favourite local, so here goes?

Just minutes away from King Street, you?ll find a small unassuming cafe called Cordial. Cordial - despite the name, is ...

More...


----------

